# Ice Is Bad For You !



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

I did not know this...

When you drink vodka over ice, it can give you kidney failure.

When you drink rum over ice, it can give you liver failure.

When you drink whiskey over ice, it can give you heart
problems.

When you drink gin over ice, it can give you brain problems.

>>Apparently, ice is really bad for you.

Warn all your friends.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

luckylynn said:


> I did not know this...
> 
> When you drink vodka over ice, it can give you kidney failure.
> 
> ...


I knew there was a reason I drink Beer!!!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> I did not know this...
> heres to drinking triples seeing double and acting single , stay thirsty my friends
> 
> When you drink vodka over ice, it can give you kidney failure.
> ...


I knew there was a reason I drink Beer!!!
[/quote]


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

heres to drinking triples





















seeing double














and acting single







stay thirsty my friends





















merry x mas


----------

